# 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Has anyone seen this DTC ( 000010/ P000A 008) on a 2.0l Turbo FSI engine? The car is an 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI automatic transmission quattro with engine ECU 8E0 910 115M 
(2.0 R4/4v TFSI 0030). The full DTC description from a VAG-COM scan is 000010 SAE Camshaft A (Bank 1 Intake) Positioner Slow Response P000A 008 Implausible Signal intermittent fault frequency 2 mileage 51377km. This 2006 A4 is a disaster as the lady owner may not have ever changed the engine oil since new with the odometer showing 31969 miles. There is a near new 
2.0l TFSI engine sitting in a box to replace the original engine if needed. I am thinking that sludged up oil has clogged the camshaft adjustable timing actuator.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Peter Badore)*

Mind posting an Auto-Scan or the complete portion by using [Copy/Save Codes]? There are some freeze frame values which may be useful here.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Theresias)*

I did not do an auto scan or save as I got discouraged with over 50 DTCs showing due to a dead battery (almost every control module had a low or too high voltage DTC showing) being jumped and started repeated with jump boxes and fast chargers. The owner's husband just said hurry up and change the engine so we can have the car back. i know my wife did not do proper maintenance. (This is the cleaned up, public version of his comments!!)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Peter Badore)*

Then let's put it this way, based on what you said these codes could also be due to low battery/jump starting and unless they don't come back I'd hardly worry about that based on the history.
This is not something you can do in a hurry, I'd go and generate readiness (use the current version of VAG-COM and the new set readiness function), this way you'll get the most comprehensive results on checking the car fast.
Keep in mind that we can only guess since you have the car and you know the complete background - we don't.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Theresias)*

Just finished taking the oil pan and intake screen off. The oil inlet screen was completely clogged with sludge; apparently there was no oil maintenance ever done. This problem of clogged oil pump inlet screens is very common with the earlier 1.8l 20 valve turbo engine in Passat and A4s. VW and Audi were very slow to react to this in the US market. There many internet posts describing the need for synthetic oil to prevent the problem. I call it the "VW Stalingrad mentality" as a good friend of mine was the service engineering director for VW North America
at Auburn Hills, Michigan and told stories that were amazingly funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Peter Badore)*

The oil pan inlet screen was so clogged that it held oil in the pump. After cleaning the oil pan and inlet screen and changing oil twice to the correct specification, the camshaft positioner slow
response DTC went away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response (Peter Badore)*

Got pics of the carnage? I always like seeing pictures of clogged TDI intake manifolds and such.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A4 2.0l TFSI Camshaft Positioner Slow Response ([email protected])*

Unfortunately the digital camera was not present and the Audi's owner wanted the car back ASAP. But here is a tidbit. This Audi ended up being repaired in a local BMW "ghetto shop" because the factory authorized Audi dealership located on the Woodward Avenue Dream Cruise route misdiagnosed the oil problem and wanted to sell the Audi owners a new engine not under warranty. Is it any wonder that both VW and Audi dealerships get such low customer satisfaction marks? And, of course, the Audi's owner searched for a used 2006 2.0l TFSI and bought it from LKQ salvage operations in Texas and shipped it to Michigan before a proper evaluation was completed. Anyone need a good low miles complete used 2006 Audi 2.0l turbo FSI engine?


----------

